# Anyone wading this afternoon?



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm thinking of going wading this after around 3, before the temps start dropping. Anyone else planning on going?


----------



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

How'd you make out? I went yesterday AM and didn't do much. I am leaving Housyon headed towards the coast around 1 today. If anyone's interested me.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I walked in at 3:45, I managed 3 keepers released 7 right at14". Missed some really good ones because the hook on the Maniac Mullet is just a little to far forward on the lure.


----------



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

What we were using?


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Maniac Mullet Black w/White


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

How did you do today?


----------



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

A couple flounder, sheepshead,small trout and this keeper. haf a great time.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

What area did you fish?


----------



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

SLP. You?


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I fish around Jamaica area.


----------



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you want to link up sometime? I am headed out tomorrow morning again but am free most of the time for the next two weeks until my new job starts up


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sure, I'll let you know when I get ready to go. Maybe Sunday morning.


----------

